# TWISP CUE | DESIGN OVERVIEW:



## HPBotha (7/10/17)

You may have heard about our new Cue device. Well I am here to shed some light on the Cue and what we have tried to accomplish with the new ATS (Alternative To Smoking) device.





Twisp’s primary goal has always been on providing people with a safer alternative to smoking. We looked at a few of the main hurdles for those starting on the Vaping Journey and created a set of guide posts to develop a cost effective solution for easy access and pick up.

*The Twisp Primary ATS solution should*:

be an easy to use system, with no complications in UI
be an easy system to refill flavours
have a familiar feel in hand
have a close approximation of cigarette draw
have great performance in use
have an easy to understand and support
With that hefty list as our design goal posts we looked at various options on the market, and have found MANY options lacking in so many places! We started the design phase in late 2016, but the technology was not viable yet, or too costly to create an option for those who wanted a small, compact, simple, easy to use device.

We looked to our first gen Clearo with its simple draw activation and simple interface and knew that this will have to be a feature to allow 1st time users an easy entry to vaping. The recent up take of POD systems we realized that the benefits of an easy replaceable liquid system incorporating the tank, mouthpiece and coil far out ways the lack of refill ability. A closed system also allows us the ability to control the integrity and quality of the liquids and have a reliable performance ceiling.

Next was defining performance and developing a wicking system that could leverage performance and reduce leaking. After a few prototype design sessions, skype calls, video conferences and factory visits our first option was a 2Ω resistance coil on a ceramic core and 350mAh lipo pack and 2 x 1.5mm AFC.

Liquid development was based on our existing Tobacco #1, Rebel and Polar Mint as an introduction.
On our initial tests we soon discovered that there was a major benefit to reduce the resistance to 1Ω and leverage better vapour production.

The Cue produces a "blue vapour", this promotes the smooth flavor and easy uptake… and for veteran vapers – an awesome nostalgic vaping experience! Win!!

With normal vaping the vapour appears white. This is a direct result of the particle size created by the atomizer. White light will scatter in the cloud of vapour as white if the individual molecules are larger than half a micron. Blue vapour indicates that the particle size is small enough (smaller than a tenth of a micron) to scatter white light wavelengths to produce a blue hue. (see Rayleigh Scattering for more information, or watch Walter Lewin’s awesome lecture here:

​

Having a particle this small allows a far more efficient nicotine delivery.

Please note we are NOT using nicotine salts in the Cue at this time, but we are testing and reformulating. I will post once we have concluded our tests and if we will be implementing Salts based nicotine in our liquids. The smoothness of the Cue is due to its coil design, draw pressure and short distance that the vapour travels.

The focus was on an easy to use design and as the form factor easily reconciles the cigarette feel we believe we have created a unique Twisp answer to a ATS device. We are the first with this design, and believe that it is a better pod system for everyone. The development now is on porting more flavours over to the Cue system and streamlining flavor production, pod filling and sealing. The vaping liquids are locally formulated and manufactured, with filling of the Cue Pods (to date more than 380 000 individual pods) done at the factory under clean-room environments.

Hopefully this look into the design philosophy of the Twisp Cue has shed some light on the Cue and the benefits we tried to impart to the design. I have set up a second post as a product overview so you can see some specs and technical points.

We are already working on the Cue 2 prototypes, but do not worry, the Cue will be continuing for a while still!!! As with all Twisp devices we offer 100% local warranty and will support our products. If you have any issues with your Cue, please PM me, alternatively please post your product questions under the Product overview post [here]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Thanks for the detailed info @HPBotha 
I did not realise how much effort and thought had gone into this product
Looks and sounds great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/10/17)

I'll be "test driving" the Cue from CT to Nigeria tomorrow 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (9/10/17)

Wow such an informative post thanks @HPBotha


----------



## MrDeedz (16/4/19)

Kindly advise as to what nicotine strength the Pods have?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Kindly advise as to what nicotine strength the Pods have?



18mg only, that's if you can find a shop/kiosk with stock.


----------



## daggadewet (17/4/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> 18mg only, that's if you can find a shop/kiosk with stock.


It's 24mg


----------

